

Story Worth – privately collect and share family stories - qu1mby
https://www.storyworth.com

======
lgsilver
I've used StoryWorth. It's a great service and definitely not a social
network. Your family members respond to questions via email with stories and
the service stores them. Then they're safely stored. Great for older family
members who don't really understand anything besides email.

~~~
devindotcom
Isn't their response already stored in your email?

~~~
nickbaum
It is indeed, which makes for a nice backup. In fact, a lot of our
storytellers never visit the site, interacting with the service entirely over
email.

It's still great to have a copy online for backup, editing, sharing with new
family members (e.g. spouses), or ordering printed books.

------
jtyoder2
Great service, big fan of StoryWorth!

------
nickbaum
Hi everyone, I'm the founder of StoryWorth, AMA!

------
byoogle
StoryWorth is a YC (W11) co.

------
niels_olson
"private", on the network? Somebody's still using that hook? Does it work?

~~~
luke-stanley
Maybe some old people still think things are private online - even if they've
seen about PRISM (etc!) in the news they may forget.

They have an example of some possibly illegal activity being spoken about by
an old guy recanting putting a car into the deans office of at Yale law
school. Can you say honeytrap? ;)

~~~
nickbaum
Haha, that "old guy" is actually my dad, but I won't tell him you said that :)

I think it's very understandable to be skeptical of online privacy these days.
There is no such thing as perfect privacy, but there's a wide spectrum between
a fully public Twitter account and a Gmail account secured with 2 factor auth.

Where you strive to be on that spectrum influences your product decisions, and
that in turns affects the interactions your customers have. In our case, the
goal is to encourage meaningful conversations between close family members,
rather than broad public sharing.

More info here:
[https://www.storyworth.com/privacy](https://www.storyworth.com/privacy)

------
robotkilla
oh great another social network.

~~~
zyxley
It's not even that. You're limited to a max of 15 people per $99-per-year
account.

